# Anyone own Celsius CLS9 boots? I'm pretty unimpressed



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Your fault.

How about you find a boot that fits, and go from there.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

1. Most boots bottom laces nearest the toe don't pull tight...you have to make sure you tighten them individually especially while the boot is new and stiff.
2. The boot is generally wide...probably doesn't fit your foot.
3. Yes the Lace lock sucks...one of the major reasons I didn't buy them.
4. 2.5-3 lbs is about what boots weigh

Def send them back. It's extremely hard to find a good boot and it's tempting with all the deals going on to buy something but ultamately not every boot is for you. I had to resist last season and shopped around this year when shops started getting stocked. I narrowed it down to 4 boots (Celsius Climate being one of them) and waited until they went on sale in Feb. Ended up finding the Vans Andreas Wiig II for $99 at EMS (reg price $250) If you want the right boot at a low price I'd suggest you do the same. It'll save you a lot of hassle sending stuff back through the mail.


----------

